# float parsen



## rasp (24. Aug 2006)

Hallo, kann mir jemand sagen, ob, und wenn ja wie man in J2ME aus einen String in ein Float umwandeln kann?


----------



## byte (26. Aug 2006)

Ich tippe mal ins blaue...  genauso wie in J2SE?


```
float x = Float.parseFloat(string);
```


----------



## Jockel (28. Aug 2006)

Bytos Lösung funktioniert zwar, allerdings muss man beachten, dass dafür CLDC-1.1 verwendet werden muss.


----------

